# hand auger review



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I started out my ice fishing adventure with an 8" eskimo hand auger given to my by Nor-tah a few years ago, the blades were dull, the handle bend and the cover is warped, i learned my first lesson when i went out and it took 30 minutes to drill a hole, i put new blades on, straightend the handle and i've been using it for two seasons now, though the warped blade cover has since caused 3 or 4 nice cuts while removing it. 

I wanted to upgrade, but not with the expense of a power auger, i heard everyone saying get a 6 inch nills auger, but i didn't wanna mess with a 6 inch hole and it was $130. i got a gift card to Sportsmans for christmas and decided to try out the 8" Eskimo Barracuda, i would never go back. it says it has turbo cut blades and it ain't lying. i am now drilling through 8+ inches of ice in just 10 twists of the blades, it cuts through ice like soft butter. if you are looking to buy an auger, the extra $30 is well worth it in the barracuda. I paid 79.99 at sportmans.


----------

